# Ahoi!



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello, all,

I realized I should have been posting to this sub-forum all along.

Yes I am pursuing treatment free. I am also avoiding sugar water feeding. I do feed honey at times.

I was having three hives going into the winter, but it looks like one of them probably swarmed just now. So i'm done to two, one of which is a top bar nuc I purchased in late August, that I installed in a deep horizontal hive.

The other is a 46" top bar hive with 15" bars. I refer to it alternately as the "B" hive because it has the letter B painted on the lid, or "Franken-hive" because of all the strange cross-comb it produced earlier in the season and how poorly I have treated it, yet it still keeps rocking.

Anyways, I'm disappointed by the late swarm. My wife was asking me if I was discouraged yet. Nope not all.

heart,
Thomas


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome! There is definitely some TF guys to bounce ideas off of.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

So, Thomas, based on what I know by now it - this can be done and I am also working on it (3rd season, chem-free, outlook is optimistic with 13 units going into the winter).

Wanted to share few ideas here..... and deleted them all - not worth it rehashing the N-th time.
Search the BS and get those ideas yourself. 
They are all in front of you.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

> Hello, all,


Welcome.



> I was having three hives going into the winter, but it looks like one of them probably swarmed just now. So i'm done to two, …


Did they abscond, with virtually all the bees leaving, or did they cast a swarm, with half or less of the bees leaving?


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi Thomas and welcome.


----------

